
Feathers 2.0: A minimalist real-time framework for tomorrow’s apps - dcwca
https://blog.feathersjs.com/introducing-feathers-2-0-aae8ae8e7920
======
kulakowka
I like feathers! It's awesome framework for building microservices for me.

